# Trying Calcuim



## ShaneB (Feb 10, 2002)

I've suffered from IBS D for over half my life (15 years). About 10 years ago it changed my life to where I couldn't even get out of bed in the morning. Finally saw the Doc and went through every test, which seemed worth it to find out what was wrong. To my disappointment I learned it was IBS. The not wanting to get out of bed thing lasted almost a year with more bad days then good. It abruptly ended for some unknown reason and my life was back to normal for a long time. Of course it came back. Now it is hit or miss when I have an attack. I have no idea what my trigger is. Thought maybe greasy fat foods so I try to avoid them. I don't like the control it has over my life always having to know where the restroom is just in case I get the attack of the urgencies. Even when I'm feeling good it controls my life because an attack can come out of no where. The last couple of days have not been so good. So I set out to find help on the internet then I came across this board. Yesturday I made it out to the store and bought Caltrate 600 in the purple box. Started taking and now it is wait and see.Just wanted to let you know that there is another IBS D out there trying to find the answer and regain control of his life. Thanks for your posting and I'm glad unfortunately that I'm not alone.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

You are not alone for sure and if you need any help of have some questions about getting the calcium to work for you please feel free to email or post.We will be waiting to here how you are doing.Linda


----------



## amygurl (Aug 26, 2001)

Hey Shane, Welcome to the board!


----------

